# Can I lose my privilege to drive because of a restraining order?



## Nametoolongovich (Jan 20, 2016)

Someone who did work on my house and who I poorly reviewed on Yelp is filing a restraining order against me, not quiet sure why. Can I lose my privilege to drive with Uber once I'm served the order?


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

In most states, it shouldn't. First, Uber doesn't refresh background checks automatically. They have updated them when changing providers and other things.

Thankfully, the law recognizes in most states that anyone can file for a restraining order and protects the people that they have been filed against. The standard for a restraining order is very low initially - in many states, it's automatic until a hearing. It's a lot more difficult to make it stick before a judge.

Still, if you leave your car out, you may want to take the Uber tags off the car if parked at your house. If this person is stalking you, they might send the protective order to Uber and force a knee-jerk situation where you are temporarily deactivated for a really, really long time.

Focus on getting your restraining order dismissed in court, and don't worry about it. You are not being convicted of a crime.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Depends. What is the order for?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 25, 2016)

If you haven't yet been served...then may I ask, what makes you certain that you will receive one?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Nametoolongovich said:


> Someone who did work on my house and who I poorly reviewed on Yelp is filing a restraining order against me, not quiet sure why. Can I lose my privilege to drive with Uber once I'm served the order?


If you have already passed the background check, I would say no. On a future background check, I don't know, to be honest.

If I had the means, I'd sue the **** for malicious whatever the law allows, especially if it gets you fired ( that would be just cause, right there ) , because it appears to be an unjust blemish on you, eh? Any lawyers want to chime in?


----------



## Nametoolongovich (Jan 20, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> If you haven't yet been served...then may I ask, what makes you certain that you will receive one?


Because I've already had 3 different servers at my door step, 6 times .


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

You still haven't said what you are accused of doing.


----------



## kes1981 (Apr 6, 2016)

You are good for now but will be deactivated one they rerun the check. What are you accused of


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> You still haven't said what you are accused of doing.


He probably doesnt want to


----------



## Nametoolongovich (Jan 20, 2016)

kes1981 said:


> You are good for now but will be deactivated one they rerun the check. What are you accused of


No idea


----------



## BEXi (Oct 25, 2016)

Pretty sure there has to be a legitimate reason to file a RO. At least where I live anyway. You do live in CA, home of the cry babies, though. Good luck?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

A restraining order will have no impact on your ability to drive. It is not a conviction and will not appear on a background check. It would only appear if related to a crime you committed and poorly reviewing someone isn't a crime. That said, it will be a public record and people searching your name on the internet will see it.


----------



## Curious A (Oct 31, 2019)

Hey are you still driving ?


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Curious A said:


> Hey are you still driving ?


Nah. Must have violated the RA and is still in jail.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Nametoolongovich said:


> Someone who did work on my house and who I poorly reviewed on Yelp is filing a restraining order against me, not quiet sure why. Can I lose my privilege to drive with Uber once I'm served the order?


Obviously there's more to this story.✔

A restraining order (also called a "protective order") is a court order
It's takes a Judge to grant a Restraining Order.

Judges don't without a good credible story & proof ✔

maybe the process server is delivering a suit.
Worker can file a ⚠Mechanics Lien against a homeowner⚠
https://realestate.findlaw.com/owning-a-home/understanding-mechanic-s-liens.html


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> Obviously there's more to this story.✔
> 
> A restraining order (also called a "protective order") is a court order
> It's takes a Judge to grant a Restraining Order.
> ...


why would this thread get resurrected?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> why would this thread get resurrected?


Ha, didn't notice it's from 2016
You'd need to ask the instigator 
@Curious A a new member ?


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

Nametoolongovich said:


> Someone who did work on my house and who I poorly reviewed on Yelp is filing a restraining order against me, not quiet sure why. Can I lose my privilege to drive with Uber once I'm served the order?


As a former business owner, I can tell you why this person filed a restraining order on you. You most likely stiffed him for all or part of what was due him. "I'll tip ya in the app"!!!!


----------



## Curious A (Oct 31, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Ha, didn't notice it's from 2016
> You'd need to ask the instigator
> @Curious A a new member ?


I would just like to know if they saw it lol a little nervous here


----------



## Curious A (Oct 31, 2019)

kes1981 said:


> You are good for now but will be deactivated one they rerun the check. What are you accused of


How do you know


----------

